# Line out converter for aftermarket radios?



## tseng2394 (Jun 12, 2011)

Is this pointless?


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Unless your aftermarket radio has no preouts, yes.


----------



## slater (Nov 21, 2010)

tophatjimmy said:


> Unless your aftermarket radio has no preouts, yes.


i second this


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, the function/point of a Line Output Converter (LOC for short) is to convert (by lowering the voltage of) a speaker level signal (the wires that go right to your rear 6x9's say, raw speaker driving power) down to that of which is normal for RCA level cables and inputs, and to provide a gain screw or pair of them (one for each channel) to attenuate and adjust that level. Many amplifiers have direct speaker level connections that you can just tap your rear speakers from and run a short run into the amp directly omitting RCA cables completely. But if your head unit has RCA outputs (all aftermarket units, i've never seen a factory unit with them, if so please tell me!) then the way to go is just use them. If you are using a factory deck and your amp either does not have speaker level inputs or it does but like me prefer a neater professional looking install, use the LOC and RCA cables and enjoy!

If you already know all of this, my apologies man. I figured i'd try my best to explain in detail because i had the time and figure someone may not know! By the way i am not an installer just a hobbyist, so have never encountered and have beleived there are no such things as a stock head head unit with RCA jacks. If there is please school me! 

- Mike


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I have never seen a stockheadunit with RCA outputs, but I have seen aftermarket headunits with no preouts.


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> I have never seen a stockheadunit with RCA outputs, but I have seen aftermarket headunits with no preouts.


Some new Scions have them, those are the most prevelant factory HU w preouts...then again it is a Pioneer radio in there.

But to the OP, pointless. Sometimes you'll get crazy white noise too doing a LOC on an aftermarket HU.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

cajunner said:


> if you have a head unit with bad RCA outputs but the internals are good, that would be another reason to use an LOC.
> 
> 
> there's a few reasons why an installer would put an LOC into the car.


I've actually done that. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen.



For what it's worth, there are some OEM source units with RCA outputs. They are still fairly few & between, but they are becoming more common.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Very interesting info! Thanks!!!


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Hyundai Tiburon's in the 90's came with Clarion head units from the factory and had pre outs. The Hu's were from Clarions regular line up.


----------

